# Best Budget Lat Pulldown



## Super Hans (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi Guys

I'm looking to pick up a lat pull down machine for my garage gym as I really miss tricep & lat pull downs. I'm on a bit of a budget and wondered if anyone has tried one of the cheaper machines and could offer any advice? I obviously don't want to buy something that will fall apart after a few uses.

Here's the sort of thing I'm considering:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/262034227894

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/401111606462

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/272460535280

Thanks!


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

I got a 2nd hand power rack with pulley system in my garage. Can't remember exactly what I paid but it was about £150ish


----------



## Super Hans (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks. I already have a home made power rack in the garage. I did think about building a pulley system but haven't got the time.

I've been looking for a used lat pull down but I live out in the sticks and there's not much used equipment for sale locally.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Super Hans said:


> Thanks. I already have a home made power rack in the garage. I did think about building a pulley system but haven't got the time.
> 
> I've been looking for a used lat pull down but I live out in the sticks and there's not much used equipment for sale locally.


 Yes, I looked at your past posts and saw the rack you made.

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/212404-setting-up-a-home-gym/?page=2&do=embed

You could look at something like this to save space or build something similar.

https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/spud-inc-econo-tricep-and-lat-pulley.html


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I would look for an ex gym machine on ebay. Something like this...http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Lat-Pulldown-Machine-by-PULSE-/112271338985?hash=item1a23e4ade9:g:f-4AAOSwjDZYfQc2


----------



## Super Hans (Sep 9, 2011)

monkeybiker, thanks for the link, that looks very interesting.

It looks a tad overpriced but has given me some ideas for a home build.

Mingster, thanks also. I have been on the lookout for something like this locally but nothing so far.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Super Hans said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I'm looking to pick up a lat pull down machine for my garage gym as I really miss tricep & lat pull downs. I'm on a bit of a budget and wondered if anyone has tried one of the cheaper machines and could offer any advice? I obviously don't want to buy something that will fall apart after a few uses.
> 
> ...


 Have the exact same one as the first link for 2 years now, used 3-4 times a week with no problems at all.

Adapted mine slightly so I can do floor seated cable rows (Google image )


----------



## Super Hans (Sep 9, 2011)

Sparkey, thanks for that, exactly what I was after.

Would it be suitable for a tall person? For example when sitting down for lat pull downs is it likely I won't be able to fully extend my arms?


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Super Hans said:


> Sparkey, thanks for that, exactly what I was after.
> 
> Would it be suitable for a tall person? For example when sitting down for lat pull downs is it likely I won't be able to fully extend my arms?


 I,m 6' 1" with long arms pal, no problems.

The only thing I find is the seat is a little shallow for some movements, for instance, behind the neck lat pull down is fine but v handle to chest I find I have to lean back further, I just put my weight bench behind it and actually sit on the edge of my bench.


----------

